# Simatic S7-200 PC-Access API Dokumentation



## boogeyman (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Dokumentation für die Software API des Simatic S7-200 PC Access OPC Servers her bekomme. Es geht genauer gesagt um die Beschreibung der Datei SiemensOPCdotNETLib.dll. Auf des Software CD sind nur Beispielprojekte enthalten. Auch die Beschreibung des Simatic NET OPC Servers hilft mir nicht weiter, da die API´s, wenn auch nur geringfügig, unterschiedlich sind.

Am dringendsten benötige ich die Beschreibung über den Aufbau des Strings für die AddItem Methode. Beispiel: const string ItemA = "2:161.218.182.132:1000:1000,MB0,BYTE,RW"
Das es sich dabei um eine IP-Adresse, MerkerByte, Datumsgröße und Zugriffsrechte handelt ist mir klar. Aber ich brauche halt eine genaue Beschreibung!!!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Michael Kahl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier gibt es einige Infos zum Thema:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18785011/130000

@moderatoren

Bitte gelegentlich zu Hochsprachen & OPC verschieben. Danke.


----------

